# Frage FMG von KoiCare



## Testpilot (21. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
wir behandeln unsere Koi gerade gegen __ Parasiten und Pilzbefall.
Habe mich diesbezüglich (Handel gab nichts anderes her) zu FMG Mixture von KoiCare entschieden. Wir behandeln die Koi in einem Quarantänebecken von 600 ltr.
Die Packungsbeilage gibt leider nur die Dosierung an, aber nicht den Behandlungszeitraum.
Ab wann sollte man eine Nachkontrolle machen?

Ich habe auf 620ltr 17ml zugemischt. 
Wie sollte das Verhältnis bei einer Zweitbehandlung aussehen?

Danke

Claudia & Timo


----------



## rainthanner (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Frage FMG von KoiCare*

Hallo, 

deine Fagen kann man nur beantworten, wenn du auch schreibst, gegen welchen __ Parasiten hier eigentlich behandelt wird  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Testpilot (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Frage FMG von KoiCare*

Hallo Rainer,
in dem Abstrich eines Koi habe ich __ Parasiten vom Typ Dactylogyrus sowie Gyrodactyliden gefunden. 
Bei dem einem Fisch waren es mehr bei dem anderen um einiges weniger.
Habe beide Fische in gleichen Becken separiert.

Die stärker befallene Fischdame hatte sich sehr zurückgezogen und schwam kaum noch umher. Heute, Tag 1 nach der Behandlung, ist Sie schon um einiges aktiver als zuvor, was ich schon einmal als Teilerfolg auslege.

Habe beide Fische in gleichen Becken separiert.
Werde morgen einen Abstrich machen.


----------



## rainthanner (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Frage FMG von KoiCare*

Hallo, 

das Formalin im FMG wird den Mehrzeller höchstens reduzieren, aber nicht restlos vernichten. 
Es kann also gut sein, dass die Geschichte schon bald von vorne beginnt. 

Du solltest auf ein Mittel gegen Haut- und Kiemenwürmer umstellen. 
Dieses dann zweimal und je nach WT im Q-Becken mit 8-10 Tagen Abstand anwenden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Testpilot (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Frage FMG von KoiCare*

Hallo Rainer,

könntest Du mir da eines empfehlen?

Kann ich das direkt im Anschluß an diese Behandlung machen, oder sollte ich das erst wenn erneute Krankheitssyntome auftreten?

Danke


----------



## rainthanner (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Frage FMG von KoiCare*



> könntest Du mir da eines empfehlen?


frag einfach mal im nächsten Zoofachgeschäft, was man gegen Hautwürmer im Sortiment hat. 








> in dem Abstrich eines Koi habe *ich* __ Parasiten vom Typ .....


daraus schließe ich, dass du einen Abstrich selbst und letztlich auch richtig gemacht hast.  





> Kann ich das direkt im Anschluß an diese Behandlung machen,


Sollte man nicht und ich würde ein paar Tage warten. Darum ist es ja auch so wichtig, 1. den Parasiten zu bestimmen und 2. das richtige Mittel zu wählen.  






> sollte ich das erst wenn erneute Krankheitssyntome auftreten?


Was hindert dich dies nochmal zu tun und nachzusehen, was an Parasiten noch lebend vorhanden ist.  



Gruß Rainer


----------

